# question about single pigeon



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello!
So I got 2 homers both about 5 weeks old, and put them on my deck at my apartment in bellevue, wa. And of course after having them out for a week or two one of them didnt survive a falcon attack.
So having only the one bird, my single pigeon came to be really tame and has managed to ecape the hawks and all.
A few days ago she didnt come home when it was dark. I thought for sure she got nailed till the following day she came tearing through the the trees exhausted and hugry.
I was relieved to have her back for sure, till around the same time she took off the last time (about 6 pm), she left again, and did not return that evening.
I am assuming she found a mate of the ferral type and must be on eggs somewhere...
So my question is....
Will she rehome herself to where the nest aqnd her babies are born at..and stop coming home all together? Or will she bring the youngsters and her mate here?? Should i lock her up next time she comes home or let her do her thing??
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanx..
Jason


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It seems that when you put them out, you made the decision to give them their freedom, and take their chances. No one can say whether she will come back or not. Why would you want to lock her up now? I don't understand why you would have put out two 5 week old babies in the first place. They are almost certain to be dinner for some bird of pray. And if they were to get lost, will probably starve to death. They don't know how to survive on their own.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Jay3, I don't think you understood what he said...you realize these are homers right? I believe he was letting them out to fly around their loft which is what you do with YOUNG homers in order to let them get their bearings. How old are the birds now? At 5 weeks she wouldn't have a mate nor be laying eggs. That wouldn't happen until at least 4-5 months. Jay3: Why lock them up? Same reason fanciers lock them up after they were at a few days without food, to let them rest and relax, train them to come in a bit better etc etc. I don't understand all the chastising you do to fanciers who fly their birds, thats what they are meant to do, birds fly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> Jay3, I don't think you understood what he said...you realize these are homers right? I believe he was letting them out to fly around their loft which is what you do with YOUNG homers in order to let them get their bearings. How old are the birds now? At 5 weeks she wouldn't have a mate nor be laying eggs. That wouldn't happen until at least 4-5 months. Jay3: Why lock them up? Same reason fanciers lock them up after they were at a few days without food, to let them rest and relax, train them to come in a bit better etc etc. I don't understand all the chastising you do to fanciers who fly their birds, thats what they are meant to do, birds fly.


Well maybe I misunderstood it, but they said that they put 2 five week old birds out on their deck, and after a week, one was killed by a falcon. Then there was only one left, who took off. There was no mention of a loft, or other birds. The way it was written, sounds as though they were just turned free to come and go. Please read what they wrote again. Maybe I'm not getting what they are saying.

Edit: By the way Matt, I don't recall having chastised fanciers who have lofts and fly their birds. That's why they have them. Think you're mistaken there.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say if you want to keep this bird you need to lock it in for a wile and get it a mate. Even if it is not yet old enough to breed it is still going to want to be around other pigeons.

When I was young I had a ferral pigeon I had taken from a nest at about three weeks old. I hand fed it and made her into quite a nice pet pigeon. She had trained herself to fly to the window sill to let us know it wanted in. By the time we got to the door she was standing there and would walk in for some food and water. One day she showed up with a mate and soon after was gone. A month later she showed up on the window sill and she came in to eat and say goodby. We never saw her again. She had found a mate and a new home.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm confused...were the babies even in a cage on the deck...or did you just expect them to hang around? It's a given that if you have pigeons on your apartment deck, complaints and trouble are on the way. Even more so if the apartment is not a place where you plan to live for years to come and you are training pigeons to come and go form there. What do you think will happen when you move on?
Pigeons don't mate until they are about 6 months old although, I do have one hen that mated at 4 months although she may have found a flock of ferals to roost with in a place that is safer from the birds of prey, than your deck. Smart bird as there is more safty in numbers.
Were it me, I would bring her in and keep her in.

It's not my intention to be mean but this sounds like a well intentioned idea that was not well researched.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt Bell said:


> Jay3, I don't think you understood what he said...you realize these are homers right? I believe he was letting them out to fly around their loft which is what you do with YOUNG homers in order to let them get their bearings. How old are the birds now? At 5 weeks she wouldn't have a mate nor be laying eggs. That wouldn't happen until at least 4-5 months. Jay3: Why lock them up? Same reason fanciers lock them up after they were at a few days without food, to let them rest and relax, train them to come in a bit better etc etc. I don't understand all the chastising you do to fanciers who fly their birds, thats what they are meant to do, birds fly.


Matt...do you think he had a loft on his apartment deck? If I read the post correctly...2 young [5 week] homers were put on a apartment deck and left to figure it out.
Sounds like they were intended to be pets that would come and go.I don't think they were being trained to race? If so...the plan was faulty.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

If there is no loft how will they lock up the bird?


----------



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

wow!
i actually do have a huge deck with a loft...and when i first got the birds, i did not let them fly for a good month or so, and only in theie fly pen, eventually out and about, since "homing" pigeons do that. I have had pigeons for years, just in the hundreds and never "1". An d the hen still comes home every day at about 10 am, and leaves again at 6 pm. I want to thank Matt for his first reply as i think he understood my intention, thank you matt again!
And as far as I know the only way to get a pigeon aware of predators is to get them in the air with them at 6-9 weeks also at that time they build thier muscles up to be strong enough to survive a chase. am I wrong??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

beetle...there is safety in numbers and 2 young birds alone is a disaster waiting to happen.
The story seems to have changed some from your first post.


----------



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

this is really odd...pigeon people are always nice, and being a member of the npa and nwpa for 10 years never had nothing but good advice. ive never in my life been accused of "changing" a story. In fact Im sorry I posted at all, even if I miscommunicated.
I dont think ill be posting again...thnx for your time.
PS
The birds were 5 weeks old when i got them, and that was in march, makes them roughly 3 months wich is the time they start breeding..i guess i failed to be absolutely exact and specific as I apparently should have been.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Beetle, most fanciers would have understood what you were saying, I got it on the first try! The people that jumped all over you are rescuers, they already think that folks which race pigeons are evil and cruel etc etc. If it were me I would lock up the hen for a couple days and make sure she understands thats where she is to stay. Funny how the winner of a race can fly hundreds of miles by himself to win, but he needs to be safe with the rest of his kind. Don't think so...also, there are quite a few really good people on this site, Ace is one of them as far as knowing homing pigeons. Hope to see you continue posting.


----------



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you Matt! I feel a bit attacked I suppose? Thank you for your kindness!
Jason


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beetle said:


> Thank you Matt! I feel a bit attacked I suppose? Thank you for your kindness!
> Jason


Well you shouldn't feel attacked. From your post, it wasn't clear that you had other birds or a loft, so the responses were to what you posted. Had you been clear, then you may have gotten different responses.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt Bell said:


> Beetle, most fanciers would have understood what you were saying, I got it on the first try! *The people that jumped all over you are rescuers, they already think that folks which race pigeons are evil and cruel etc etc. * If it were me I would lock up the hen for a couple days and make sure she understands thats where she is to stay. Funny how the winner of a race can fly hundreds of miles by himself to win, but he needs to be safe with the rest of his kind. Don't think so...also, there are quite a few really good people on this site, Ace is one of them as far as knowing homing pigeons. Hope to see you continue posting.


Matt...I will thank you in advance for retracting this statement because you have no idea what I think and this statement is incorrect.You are correct that I am a rescure/rehaber/advocate.Some folks that race their birds take good care of them...some don't. I don't lump everyone into the same category.


----------



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

rescuer, fancier. whatever it is that you are you lack kindness, and should not reply to people who you dont feel "deserve" your keen advice, might save a lot of frustration!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beetle 
Squab

Join Date: Mar 2010
Posts: 4
question about single pigeon
Hello!
So I got 2 homers both about 5 weeks old, and put them on my deck at my apartment in bellevue, wa. And of course after having them out for a week or two one of them didnt survive a falcon attack.
So having only the one bird, my single pigeon came to be really tame and has managed to ecape the hawks and all.
A few days ago she didnt come home when it was dark. I thought for sure she got nailed till the following day she came tearing through the the trees exhausted and hugry.
I was relieved to have her back for sure, till around the same time she took off the last time (about 6 pm), she left again, and did not return that evening.
I am assuming she found a mate of the ferral type and must be on eggs somewhere...
So my question is....
Will she rehome herself to where the nest aqnd her babies are born at..and stop coming home all together? Or will she bring the youngsters and her mate here?? Should i lock her up next time she comes home or let her do her thing??
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanx..
Jason
__________________________________________________________________________________

beetle 
Squab

Join Date: Mar 2010
Posts: 4
wow!
i actually do have a huge deck with a loft...and when i first got the birds, i did not let them fly for a good month or so, and only in theie fly pen, eventually out and about, since "homing" pigeons do that. I have had pigeons for years, just in the hundreds and never "1". An d the hen still comes home every day at about 10 am, and leaves again at 6 pm. I want to thank Matt for his first reply as i think he understood my intention, thank you matt again!
And as far as I know the only way to get a pigeon aware of predators is to get them in the air with them at 6-9 weeks also at that time they build thier muscles up to be strong enough to survive a chase. am I wrong??
Reply With Quote
***************************************__________________________________________________________________________________

Old Today, 03:52 PM
beetle 
Squab

Join Date: Mar 2010
Posts: 4
this is really odd...pigeon people are always nice, and being a member of the npa and nwpa for 10 years never had nothing but good advice. ive never in my life been accused of "changing" a story. In fact Im sorry I posted at all, even if I miscommunicated.
Last edited by beetle; Today at 04:10 PM. 

_______________________________________________________________________________

I don't believe you were accused of changing a story. These ARE two different stories, and going only by what you wrote the first time, how would anyone know that you have a loft of pigeons and were training them? We were only responding to what you wrote.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> Beetle, most fanciers would have understood what you were saying, I got it on the first try! The people that jumped all over you are rescuers, they already think that folks which race pigeons are evil and cruel etc etc. If it were me I would lock up the hen for a couple days and make sure she understands thats where she is to stay. Funny how the winner of a race can fly hundreds of miles by himself to win, but he needs to be safe with the rest of his kind. Don't think so...also, there are quite a few really good people on this site, Ace is one of them as far as knowing homing pigeons. Hope to see you continue posting.


 Everybody that owns and flys pigeons knows full well that they are safer in a flock then as a single bird on a rooftop or loft, the more eyes on the skys the better.. and as for your safe race winner traveling all those miles well pigeons pretty much stay in groups alot longer throu the course then when they fly alone ahead of the pack, you have no clue how many first place birds are taken out of action on their way home causing them to lose a race. Many get taken out of action or wounded on their way home from a race or even just during a training toss.. although most birds that are killed by birds of prey are taken either right before landing or when taking off ,or just sitting about around the loft so your comparison doesnt even come into play here .


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Maybe, maybe not, neither one of us fly with the birds. Why do so many of us use single tosses as a way of training? Are we purposely trying to get our birds hurt/killed? Thats not why I do it.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> Maybe, maybe not, neither one of us fly with the birds. Why do so many of us use single tosses as a way of training? Are we purposely trying to get our birds hurt/killed? Thats not why I do it.


 you are right once the bird leaves on a toss you dont know what happens to them but it is a fact that their chance of survival does increase when they are flown in numbers .. flying them on single tosses just helps them not to rely on the rest of the flock to get them home, but it doesnt increase their chances for survival .


----------



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

seems like a few people like to believe that thier way is the only way..all else is wrong accordingly.
I have 2 more squeekers coming when they are of age, not once did I say I am only keeping 1 bird. 
My birds are given vitamins, 4-1, and other potions on a regular basis, and I feel I am providing them all I can to give them what it takes to escape ill health and predators...in fact have a look at these pics..do they look like they are left to "starve to death" or end up as hawk food??? 
http://s993.photobucket.com/albums/af57/beetle6472/my babies/


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

beetle said:


> seems like a few people like to believe that thier way is the only way..all else is wrong accordingly.
> I have 2 more squeekers coming when they are of age, not once did I say I am only keeping 1 bird.
> My birds are given vitamins, 4-1, and other potions on a regular basis, and I feel I am providing them all I can to give them what it takes to escape ill health and predators...in fact have a look at these pics..do they look like they are left to "starve to death" or end up as hawk food???
> http://s993.photobucket.com/albums/af57/beetle6472/pigeons/birds


 you did however say you were flying a single bird thou didnt you ? All I said was they are safer in numbers as flying a single bird lessens its survival rate.. I see no where where I or anyone said that you werent taking care of your birds needs otherwise 

P.S. you do have some beautiful birds , I like the two on the railing,very colorful


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Wow, you have some beautiful birds! Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you pigeonlove! I enjoy them so much! And since I dont wanna risk loosing her i will follow the advice and lock her up..in fact i just did, and she should have some new "friends" in about a week.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beetle said:


> seems like a few people like to believe that thier way is the only way..all else is wrong accordingly.
> I have 2 more squeekers coming when they are of age, *not once did I say I am only keeping 1 bird. *
> My birds are given vitamins, 4-1, and other potions on a regular basis, and I feel I am providing them all I can to give them what it takes to escape ill health and predators...in fact have a look at these pics..do they look like they are left to "starve to death" or end up as hawk food???
> http://s993.photobucket.com/albums/af57/beetle6472/my babies/


______________________________________________

But you did say that you had only one bird. You said that in your first post. In fact, this is what you said. It really wasn't clear what you actually meant.
______________________________________________

So I got 2 homers both about 5 weeks old, and put them on my deck at my apartment in bellevue, wa. And of course after having them out for a week or two one of them didnt survive a falcon attack.
*So having only the one bird, my single pigeon came to be really tame and has managed to ecape the hawks and all.

*


----------



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

i think u should let it go and follow your own quote and dance in the rain...u must like stormy weather since u been trying to create some for me all day..thats all say goodbye ..wave!!


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

beetle said:


> this is really odd...pigeon people are always nice, and being a member of the npa and nwpa for 10 years never had nothing but good advice. ive never in my life been accused of "changing" a story. In fact Im sorry I posted at all, even if I miscommunicated.
> I dont think ill be posting again...thnx for your time.
> PS
> The birds were 5 weeks old when i got them, and that was in march, makes them roughly 3 months wich is the time they start breeding..i guess i failed to be absolutely exact and specific as I apparently should have been.


They normally are...I too thought the original response from jay3 was a bit too critical dont blame you for feeling attacked..most on here ask more questions before jumping to conclusions...so next time i would paint a better picture for everybody so they dont think your stupid..i mean come on *what were you thinking*


----------



## beetle (Mar 17, 2010)

LMAO! clearly I wasnt thinking at all this time..but just wait ill paint a picture any 3rd grader could understand next time! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## tutik (Jun 27, 2009)

Let us remember, this forum topic is under homing and racing pigeons........ dont need to mention what is the prerequisite of being a racer..

no offense..


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

tutik said:


> Let us remember, this forum topic is under homing and racing pigeons........ dont need to mention what is the prerequisite of being a racer..
> 
> no offense..


I agree. As for your one bird, she seems to have made her choice and you seem to want to respect it. Feed her when she comes back and accept the day she doen't OR catch hold of her for a few weeks then loft fly again. Those are your choices.

I can talk to 100 pigeon people and get 100 answers, except with the basic: food, water, loft, clean. After that it is up to the person. We all have our opinions and beliefs and not everyone is going to agree with everyone of them. It is also hard to get ALL your thoughts down in writing to mean what you want. We also do not have the face to face feedback to realize we missed a point or two. We must wait for responses to realize our point was lost or misleading. Most folks here on this forum are very nice and caring people that truely love their birds. It is important to remember that when we respond. Every person on this thread has shown care and concern in the past on this forum, but what is happening here is people jumping on the defense over what really started as miscommunication. Miscommunication happens alot in writting because you cannot read the tone of the words or get the feedback needed to correct it. Let us try to remember that and ask questions if we lack understanding. Let's try not to assume the issue just ask for clarification.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beetle said:


> Hello!
> So I got 2 homers both about 5 weeks old, and put them on my deck at my apartment in bellevue, wa. And of course after having them out for a week or two one of them didnt survive a falcon attack.
> So having only the one bird, my single pigeon came to be really tame and has managed to ecape the hawks and all.
> A few days ago she didnt come home when it was dark. I thought for sure she got nailed till the following day she came tearing through the the trees exhausted and hugry.
> ...


I think you made the right decsion to lock her up in the loft till she gets another mate, I think she was on eggs some place...some homers mature pretty quick.. loft training or getting them in shape by loft flying is great, but I would be hesitant to only have one bird out doing it...usually a single is picked off pretty quick... this one though sounds pretty savvy, you would want to keep this one IMO.


----------

